# Memory card for Canon G11



## dealrocker (Jan 27, 2010)

My bro purchased a Canon Powershot G11 digital camera and now he is looking for a memory card. I searched online and found there are many memory cards available in the marker with different specs and features. Wondering whats the best memory card brand/speed for his digital camera.?  


 Any recommendation...


----------



## wiredhernandez (Jan 27, 2010)

The Sandisk memory is very good. High speed SD ... Fun camera.. I have the G7 and love it..


----------

